# Rockwell Beaver 10" Band Saw



## Pabs (Dec 10, 2008)

HI all

new to this site, spent a couple if hours last night checking some of the amazing projects! 
some real talent out there..

I have a small workshop (16 feet by 20) . and slowly building up my arsenal of tools (power and hand)

one tool I don't have yet is a band saw… 
yesterday a friend sent me an add for a used Rockwell band saw.. he's only asking 200$ for it..

is 10" too small? I know Rockwell is a good brand… not sure on the age of this machine…emailed him but he hasn't replied yet.

but do you guys think a 10" band saw is too small.? will it limit me too much? should I just save my money and buy a 14" model when I can afford one?

is 200$ too much for this type of tool? he claims it's in good condition

thanks for any input/advice

Pabs


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know anything about the Rockwell in question, but typically anything under 12" is hobby shop territory. I have a small craftsman bandsaw that is either 9in or 10in. I wouldn't even think of putting anything over about 24in long and 1in thick through it. I picked up a 14in Ridgid a few months back and it transformed my bandsawing to full capacity ripping, resawing, and milling of rough lumber. I usually keep a 5/8in blade on it, but can swap out to a smaller blade if detail or curve work is in order.

The small saw sits unused. It could be handy for scroll work, but I have a scroll saw for that. Only reason I hang onto it is that I might convert it over to a belt sander.

If I had it to do again I would likely save up a bit more and get a Rikon 14in to get a bit more power and resaw capacity without a riser block.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is my response to a similar question posted in the forum section.

As far as the price goes, a tool is worth whatever you are willing to pay for it. But to be honest with you can get new 10" band saws just under $200.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

200 is way to much, I paid less than that for a fully equipped 14" saw (riser, blades, fence)


----------

